
Browse the Debian source code - liotier
http://sources.debian.net
======
guruz
If you want more interactive (and colorfully trippy) browsing of some
projects, check out [http://code.woboq.org](http://code.woboq.org)

Example
[http://code.woboq.org/userspace/glibc/stdlib/stdlib.h.html#s...](http://code.woboq.org/userspace/glibc/stdlib/stdlib.h.html#strtol_l)
or
[http://code.woboq.org/linux/linux/init/initramfs.c.html#find...](http://code.woboq.org/linux/linux/init/initramfs.c.html#find_link)
(hover over the symbols with your mouse..)

------
rwmj
Fast. I'm surprised however there's no source highlight or cross-referencing.
As far as I can tell from a few sample files, it's literally just the source
code as web pages (with line numbers, but that's it). Am I missing something?

Edit: Solaris used to have a nice online source browser, but I can't seem to
find it now. Did Oracle nix that?

Edit #2: Turns out source highlighting requires Javascript. Still no cross-
references though.

~~~
estebank
You're thinking of OpenGrok[1]. I think the project is still alive, but the
public navigation of Solaris code with it is dead[2] under Oracle.

[1]:
[http://opengrok.github.io/OpenGrok/](http://opengrok.github.io/OpenGrok/)
[2]: [https://java.net/projects/solaris-
userland/sources/gate/show](https://java.net/projects/solaris-
userland/sources/gate/show)

~~~
shmerl
You can browse the source of the illumos though, which is a fork of the
OpenSolaris kernel.

[http://src.illumos.org/source/](http://src.illumos.org/source/)

------
Myrmornis
Where would I find the source code for the version of the command line utility
"column" that ships with Debian? The BSD one doesn't handle consecutive tabs
in a .tsv. I since wrote a version in go as an exercise but I'd still like to
know how to find the source for debian's version.

~~~
viraptor
For any debian package questions like that:

\- go to packages.debian.org

\- search by name or by file:
[http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=contents&keywords...](http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=contents&keywords=column&mode=path&suite=stable&arch=any)

\- check the package page:
[http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/bsdmainutils](http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/bsdmainutils)

\- in the column on the right, you'll see a "Download Source Package" section
with all the relevant files

Or if you have debian/ubuntu running, just "apt-get source bsdmainutils"

------
shmerl
Bookmarked.

